# Feedback from Stihl regarding flip gas cap



## Wayne in La (Oct 14, 2010)

Email to Stihl:

I have always used Stihl chain saws i.e. 026, 260, 361. I recently broke the gas cap on my 260 by closing the cap without it being indexed. My 361 gas cap is now showing the same symptions. I have finally realised that I can only get the caps to close properly if I take the blade edge of the scrench and use it to completely rotate the lower part of the cap (while it is in the tank) until it is fully rotated. The lock can then be flipped closed without breaking the cap. This problem does not exist with a new cap, but develops over time. Any help will be appreciated.

Stihl reply:

We thank you for contacting us concerning your experience with your STIHL MS361 and MS260.

I regret any inconvenience you may have been caused and have taken the liberty of sending a complimentary replacement part that should help resolve this issue. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------
I appreciate Stihl's response to my complaint. Note that Stihl does not reject the possibility that the cap's mechanism could deterioate over time and contend that you are an idiot if you cannot operate this cap.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 14, 2010)

I do not think they are as dependable as the screw caps and I dont care what the wet behind the ears cutters here say!


----------



## CGC4200 (Oct 14, 2010)

*Would that work with Poulan?*

The modern plastic Poulans are notorious for sticking gas caps, have to
be removed with pliers, not even flippys, but a PITA non the less; maybe an
E-mail campaign from AS members would help.
Sometimes griping helps, Stihl & Poulan are not the only manufacturers
with issues.


----------



## brages (Oct 14, 2010)

026's on ebay go for $150-200; MS260's go for $250-300. So I'd guess those flippy caps are worth about $50 each... :spam:


----------



## flushcut (Oct 14, 2010)

I hate the flippy caps! I think the idiot who invented them should be drawn and quartered by a team of draft horses.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 14, 2010)

Good God. Not another flippy cap hand-wringing festival. :monkey:

Ahem. SHUT UP AND CUT WOOD! There.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 14, 2010)

flushcut said:


> I hate the flippy caps! I think the idiot who invented them should be drawn and quartered by a team of draft horses.



They sure are over engineered!


----------



## flushcut (Oct 14, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> They sure are over engineered!



Yes they are!


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 14, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> They sure are over engineered!



Yes they are!!!!! Stihl should have known to keep an idea like that in the home owner market, just like the twisty chain tightener thing that they have on some of the small saws...


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 14, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Yes they are!!!!! Stihl should have known to keep an idea like that in the home owner market, just like the twisty chain tightener thing that they have on some of the small saws...



That makes good sense to me.


----------



## Roy Cobb (Oct 14, 2010)

*Flippy*

I never had a problem, but I did learn to line up the arrow on the caps with the arrow on the saw seems to work all the time.


----------



## edisto (Oct 14, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Good God. Not another flippy cap hand-wringing festival. :monkey:
> 
> Ahem. SHUT UP AND CUT WOOD! There.



Ever thought of following your own advice?


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 14, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Good God. Not another flippy cap hand-wringing festival. :monkey:
> 
> Ahem. SHUT UP AND CUT WOOD! There.



I cut more wood in my sleep than you...


----------



## spacemule (Oct 14, 2010)

edisto said:


> Ever thought of following your own advice?


lmao


----------



## sefh3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Look they aren't that hard!! Great Post THALL!!!



[/QUOTE]


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 14, 2010)

sefh3 said:


> Look they aren't that hard!! Great Post THALL!!!


[/QUOTE]

You can play with your shiny gas caps all decade long. they wont give you trouble until you actually do work.


I hate garage critics, they know nothing of the real world. . . . .


----------



## Trigger-Time (Oct 14, 2010)

I sure don't like'em!!

Am a big Stihl fan, why in the world they took something so simple and messed with it. *KISS*




TT


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 14, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Good God. Not another flippy cap hand-wringing festival. :monkey:
> 
> Ahem. SHUT UP AND CUT WOOD! There. :give beer:



yep looks that way but there no on all Thar saws


----------



## nmurph (Oct 14, 2010)

if you can't operate a flippy cap, you probably shouldn't be operating a chainsaw. you don't have to be a rocket computer surgeon to make them work. i hate having to get a scrench out to open a cap!!!! and i don't have trouble with trash falling into the fuel and oil tanks on the flippies.


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 14, 2010)

You dont need a wernch to open screw caps. you just gotta tighten them the right amount. . . i never had a problem, summer, winter. . .


----------



## nmurph (Oct 14, 2010)

don't need one to open flippies either.......and don't tell me you have never over-tightened a screw cap.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 14, 2010)

i have no problem with flippy caps and i drop as much timber in a day as any other east coast logger. i have had to replace every type of cap made at one time or another. just adapt and overcome. i run atleast 2 gallon of mix per day and the caps are the least of my daily troubles. now blowing hoses breaking chains on skidder now those are the pain in the a s s. never fails that youll blow a hose and thats the one spare you cdont seem to have.


----------



## bitzer (Oct 14, 2010)

edisto said:


> Ever thought of following your own advice?



Now thats pretty funny. 


I wish Stihl would only put the "easy2start" option on all pro saws. I was in my local implement picking up some parts for the hoe a few weeks ago. The salesman had to show a guy how to start a saw, like an ms250 or some little crap. 3 pulls on the cord before the energy in the springs turned the engine over. I watched them thinking wtf? He bought it on the the spot. Frickin idiot. The salesman said, "All you really need is a 50cc saw and 16" bar for most stuff around here!" 

Huh? It was very difficult to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 14, 2010)

nmurph said:


> if you can't operate a flippy cap, you probably shouldn't be operating a chainsaw. you don't have to be a rocket computer surgeon to make them work. i hate having to get a scrench out to open a cap!!!! and i don't have trouble with trash falling into the fuel and oil tanks on the flippies.


+1. To operate a flippy caps, you should read the directions or let the dealer show you how to use them, assuming that he/she knows. If you fail to read the directions and the dealer fails to show you how to use the flippy cap, it is *not* obvious.

Caution: If you cross thread that flippy cap, you will lose lots of bar/chain oil and/or fuel. This has been proven on many occasions. Take your time and check the caps before you start the saw. I think we are all stuck with flippy cap technology for years.


----------



## bobt (Oct 14, 2010)

Gee whiz. I have been on AS for about a year now, and read about the flippy caps from the beginning and started to think, well those things must be chit with all the complaining about them. 

Then I bought a new MS260 this summer with the flippy caps and thought to my self,,,,,,"Well these things are supposed to be hard to use so pay attention how they work dummy!" Well I payed attention to how they are removed and learned that I needed to put them back on like they were removed............Just put the black side to the left and plop them in and turn a quarter turn,,,,,and flip the handle down,,,,,,,,no problem to me at all. 

I am no genius, but are all the rest of you who hate these things smarter than me? It just is a very simple cap to operate.

Actually the best caps that were ever used on Stihl saws were on the old 041 and 050 saws. The gas cap had a nice high grip and the oil cap was almost square, and nobody had to use a scrench on them.

Bob


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 14, 2010)

In defense of all the pro older type cap fans.
If you cant take a screw cap off without a scrench it is because you dont have the right technique or someone else put it on to tight.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 14, 2010)

bobt said:


> Actually the best caps that were ever used on Stihl saws were on the old 041 and 050 saws. The gas cap had a nice high grip and the oil cap was almost square, and nobody had to use a scrench on them.
> Bob


+1. That is true. I also like the streamlined caps on the old Stihl 024 that someone just gave me. You could not overtighten them very easily because the sides of the cap were beveled. If you somehow did, you still could use the scrench to remove them.

The caps on the new Stihls seem to be waiting to break. Then the dealerships can make big bucks selling you new ones, and they ain't cheap.


----------



## Mad Professor (Oct 14, 2010)

I like the old Homelite caps (hex head): not over engineered, your hand is the only tool needed. 

How we have de-volved.........if it's not broken , don't try to fix it!!!


----------



## stihlbro (Oct 14, 2010)

Flip caps and fuel with ethanol are just something we are going to have to get use to. I didnt like either at first but once you learn how to operate a flip cap they are not that bad. I thought one time I could just buy the o ring that was bad, but had to buy a whole cap but I got over it. More than once I have refueled and while walking away and got a leg saturated with gas, but that is not as bad as a cap you cannot get loose and are patting your pockets searching for a screwdriver or a scrench.


----------



## CGC4200 (Oct 14, 2010)

*KISS rules*

Someone put up a picture of the band or maybe the Rogue Warrior
Richard Marcinko that used the KISS rule in his prime, if he didn't like the answer, bad things could happen.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 14, 2010)

new ms660 old school caps


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 14, 2010)

CGC4200 said:


> Someone put up a picture of the band or maybe the Rogue Warrior
> Richard Marcinko that used the KISS rule in his prime, if he didn't like the answer, bad things could happen.



Let them argue with that guy!


----------



## Mad Professor (Oct 14, 2010)

stihlbro said:


> Flip caps and fuel with ethanol are just something we are going to have to get use to. I didnt like either at first but once you learn how to operate a flip cap they are not that bad. I thought one time I could just buy the o ring that was bad, but had to buy a whole cap but I got over it. More than once I have refueled and while walking away and got a leg saturated with gas, but that is not as bad as a cap you cannot get loose and are patting your pockets searching for a screwdriver or a scrench.




So what was the matter with a HEX HEAD CAP, 1950s technology, that worked with an opposable THUMB AND FINGER!!!


:monkey::monkey::monkey:


----------



## Mad Professor (Oct 14, 2010)

stihlbro said:


> Flip caps and fuel with ethanol are just something we are going to have to get use to. I didnt like either at first but once you learn how to operate a flip cap they are not that bad. I thought one time I could just buy the o ring that was bad, but had to buy a whole cap but I got over it. More than once I have refueled and while walking away and got a leg saturated with gas, but that is not as bad as a cap you cannot get loose and are patting your pockets searching for a screwdriver or a scrench.



Nope.

I will not run run E10 or E15, I will go to the airport or marina.

As far as oil/gas caps, a silly thread as it is, the best ones were the old Homie/Mac hex head caps. YOUR OWN HAND IS THE TOOL !!! Do you get it newbies????

The stihl ones, new and old, cannot hold a candle to them........


----------



## forestryworks (Oct 14, 2010)

Is this the nurses' station? Sounds like it.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 14, 2010)

Mad Professor said:


> So what was the matter with a HEX HEAD CAP, 1950s technology, that worked with an opposable THUMB AND FINGER!!!
> :monkey::monkey::monkey:


I believe McCulloch used those caps for years. My 1977 Mac 610 has them. Believe it or not, I can easily tighten the gas cap so tight by hand that it is really rough removing it. It's also easy to cross thread when screwing on.


----------



## slowp (Oct 14, 2010)

UNFAIR TO GLOAT, TOM TREES!

The weather has been nice, so of course, the flippy caps on Twinkle and The Barbie Saw have been cooperating. Even the weedwhacker has been flippy capping OK. 

I imagine it'll all go to pot when the weather turns nasty and I really need to cut my way in or out on a road, with a 90mph wind, horizontal rain, and temperatures in the 30s. Then the flippy caps will fail to work properly and I'll be inclined to use inefficient speech. I will think unkind thoughts of Stihl and contemplate buying a Husky the next time I need a saw. :bang:


----------



## stihlbro (Oct 14, 2010)

Mad Professor said:


> So what was the matter with a HEX HEAD CAP, 1950s technology, that worked with an opposable THUMB AND FINGER!!!
> 
> 
> :monkey::monkey::monkey:



Sorry you lost me on that one! opposable THUMB AND FINGER? 1950'S TECHNOLOGY? AND THE TITLE IS FLIPPY CAPS. TOOLESS CAPS MAYBE?


----------



## cjnspecial (Oct 14, 2010)

Fact is, the flippy caps are easy to use but wear out or break a lot more often than their simple predecessors. I've had to replace 5 or so flippy caps in the last year and have replaced 1 screw caps in the last 3 years. 
All mine do the same thing, even if you line them up correctly, they will not close without using pliars or scrench for leverage.


----------



## clinchscavalry (Oct 14, 2010)

Stihl makes some great saws and other equipment, but I will not buy one because of the stupid cap. I've replaced the "flippy cap" on my pole saw and the new one will not come off without prying it up with a screwdriver. It's also time consuming to line up the damn tabs just right. IMHO, it's a stupid, cheap POS that has no business on a top of the line saw. My son has two Stihls which we both used until he moved a while back. He had the same problem with his caps. 

It takes me mere seconds to secure the "old school" caps on my Dolmars, and there's no worry about them breaking in the middle of a job.

You flippy cap fans can have them, and I'll buy a Stihl when they correct that design but not before


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 14, 2010)

i cant figure out how it is some of you let a gas cap get the better of you...
my teenage daughters can gas up a saw for me without having problems with the flippy cap. my wife can gas up a flippy gas cap saw. what is so hard about linging things up before insertion.??? EVER HAD SEX guess not some of you cant seem to get it in correctly


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 14, 2010)

tlandrum2002 said:


> i cant figure out how it is some of you let a gas cap get the better of you...
> my teenage daughters can gas up a saw for me without having problems with the flippy cap. my wife can gas up a flippy gas cap saw. what is so hard about linging things up before insertion.??? EVER HAD SEX guess not some of you cant seem to get it in correctly



Its not that they just suck is all.


----------



## Rounder (Oct 14, 2010)

Kind of confused.....never had a problem with a flip cap, just have to replace the rubber o-ring once in a while....never had one break, and I kind of make a living of killing trees, so they do get used occasionally, lol - Sam


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 14, 2010)

mtsamloggit said:


> Kind of confused.....never had a problem with a flip cap, just have to replace the rubber o-ring once in a while....never had one break, and I kind of make a living of killing trees, so they do get used occasionally, lol - Sam



I have on many occasions the worst being when it opens because a worker did not close it right and it does happen plus they break and who needs the hassle of laying the saw up and getting another cap. I have 20 year old huskys and the caps will outlive the saws.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 14, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> I have 20 year old huskys and the caps will outlive the saws.



That's a problem. I'd WAY rather have a saw that outlives a cap than the other way around. :deadhorse:


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 14, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> That's a problem. I'd WAY rather have a saw that outlives a cap than the other way around. :deadhorse:



20 years it dont owe me nothing!


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 14, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> 20 years it dont owe me nothing!



True that!


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 14, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> True that!



Got a 3120 and a 288


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 14, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> Got a 3120 and a 288



Got a coupla oldsters myself. They run, they cut, they cost very little to buy on the used market, so they are money makers. In fact, none of the saws in my sig were bought new by me. Money makers are good! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 14, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Got a coupla oldsters myself. They run, they cut, they cost very little to buy on the used market, so they are money makers. Money makers are good! :biggrinbounce2:



I have enough saws getting tired of breathing the damn fumes.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 14, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> I have enough saws getting tired of breathing the damn fumes.



If you hold your breath long enough, it won't be a problem anymore. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 14, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> If you hold your breath long enough, it won't be a problem anymore. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Tried that it was stress full.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 14, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> Tried that it was stress full.



You probably just undercut your felling notch. Use more chloroform next time. Just ribbin ya, wolfbud! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 14, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> You probably just undercut your felling notch. Use more chloroform next time. Just ribbin ya, wolfbud! :biggrinbounce2:



I know but I do hold my breath when cutting in tight places and no room for the fumes to leave like a corner of a fence.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 14, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> I know but I do hold my breath when cutting in tight places and no room for the fumes to leave like a corner of a fence.



I hear ya. I often held my breath in close quarters when my first wife drank too much beer and ate too much sauerkraut. But she was a German, and we lived in Wisconsin, so rank passage of gas was pretty normal.

Probably I should have run Amsoil through her at 40:1. That would've made her farts run cleaner. Less sludge in the critical plumbing, too. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 14, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> I hear ya. I often held my breath in close quarters when my first wife drank too much beer and ate too much sauerkraut. But she was a German, and we lived in Wisconsin, so rank passage of gas was pretty normal.
> 
> Probably I should have run Amsoil through her at 40:1. That would've made her farts run cleaner. Less sludge in the critical plumbing, too. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



I run stihl ultra it dont smoke much.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 14, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> I run stihl ultra it dont smoke much.



You run any oil through a German chick and she'll smoke on ya. Just sayin. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## spacemule (Oct 15, 2010)

sefh3 said:


> Look they aren't that hard!! Great Post THALL!!!


[/QUOTE]

Tommy, you keep doing that, you're going to go blind.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 15, 2010)

056 kid said:


> You dont need a wernch to open screw caps. you just gotta tighten them the right amount. . . i never had a problem, summer, winter. . .



Exactly! I have been cutting 10+ cord yearly for over 30 years. Never had to use a scrench to open one and never used one to tighten it. also never had one leak. IMO, using a scrench to tighten one is abuse of equipment. I have even had a used saw that someone had hacksawed a slot so he _could_ use a scrench on it.

Flippies? Advantage: faster open/shut IF you hit the slot right to start with. That is the only thing I see they have going for them. Solution to a nonexistant problem IMO.

Harry K


----------



## spacemule (Oct 15, 2010)

Some talented comic strip writer needs to make a comic strip detailing this clustercluck debacle.


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 15, 2010)

A simple easy job this week finds frustration. It went on seated well felt secure. 







Sigh.


----------



## Fish (Oct 15, 2010)

In reality, my flippy-cap sales are quite slow, so they must be moderately
reliable.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 15, 2010)

The weather has been nice, so of course, the flippy caps on Twinkle and The Barbie Saw have been cooperating. Even the weed whacker has been flippy capping OK. 

I imagine it'll all go to pot when the weather turns nasty and I really need to cut my way in or out on a road, with a 90mph wind, horizontal rain, and temperatures in the 30s. Then the flippy caps will fail to work properly and I'll be inclined to use inefficient speech. I will think unkind thoughts of Stihl and contemplate buying a Husky the next time I need a saw. :bang:[/QUOTE]




they work just fine in -18 with 80 mph winds remember i am on LI we get tons of snow and the saws caps work just fine ps have 18 new saws with them


----------



## clinchscavalry (Oct 15, 2010)

For all of you who seem to have no trouble with these caps, are you using gas without ethanol ? The cap seems to swell up making it impossible to remove by hand. Seriously, I've had problems on two of the Stihl saws, the pole saw and the trimmer. We have ethanol in most of our gas here.

Is there a way to retrofit a "normal" cap or has anyone come up with an adapter?


----------



## boutselis (Oct 15, 2010)

Hate the flippin' flippy. I have edgers and weed eaters with them and they are all a pain. I have an edger that I have not been able to turn enough to line the notches for 2 years now. Luckily it still doesn't leak for some reason. I just never close it all the way. The one on my hedger is extremely hard to get out. Needs to be pried and rocked every time. 

For some reason the saws I have with the flip cap have fewer problems but I wish they were all basic screw caps. Never have any problems with the cap on my 026, 034,036 pro, 61 rancher but even though I use the ms460 the least the cap is the hardest to get off and on.


----------



## slowp (Oct 15, 2010)

clinchscavalry said:


> For all of you who seem to have no trouble with these caps, are you using gas without ethanol ? The cap seems to swell up making it impossible to remove by hand. Seriously, I've had problems on two of the Stihl saws, the pole saw and the trimmer. We have ethanol in most of our gas here.
> 
> Is there a way to retrofit a "normal" cap or has anyone come up with an adapter?



It isn't the removal. In the winter, I tend to overfill the bar oil and the cap won't just squoosh down. The oil is chilly and it comes out of the jug in glugs. I have to dump a little bit of oil out of the saw, then the cap will go on. This was not a problem with the screw in caps. Sometimes the gas cap acts up and won't go in until after I twist it around. Yeah, I'm probably dumber than most of you because of this. I just find it to be very annoying. The things usually will act up on a nasty day. That's just the way it is. Sigh......


----------



## CentaurG2 (Oct 15, 2010)

Love them flippy caps. Best invention since sliced bread. NOT! When is that new husky t540xp due out??


----------



## CGC4200 (Oct 16, 2010)

*feedback from Stihl owner*

I have a cream sickle homeowner blower & weed whip, and an older HT-75
pole saw. They are reliable, but don't need no stinking flippy cap, I don't feel 
the need, the screw on fuel caps work fine, don't jam like a plastic Poulan.
It reminds me of the old saying "if it works, don't @%#& with it".
While Stihl was coming out with flippy caps, Husqvarna came out with
346XP NE & Dolmar has some good ideas too.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 16, 2010)

Fish said:


> In reality, my flippy-cap sales are quite slow, so they must be moderately
> reliable.



Bad economy right now most things are selling slower .


----------



## Freehand (Oct 16, 2010)

:welcome:



http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=117054&highlight=flippy+caps
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=141300&highlight=flippy+caps
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=141299&highlight=flippy+caps
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=133371&highlight=flippy+caps
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=130099&highlight=flippy+caps
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthr.../showthread.php?t=96981&highlight=flippy+caps


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 16, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> :welcome:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will always be groundhogs Day when it comes to the flippy threads you know the movie with bill Murrey.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 16, 2010)

The issues with the flip caps is when they get a few weeks of wear on them they all seem to get sticky and overall harder to remove and seat.

They're over engineered cheap plastic POS that solve a problem that never existed. The flip caps are nothing more than a well engineered marketing ploy. I suppose when you're brainwashed logic gets thrown out the window. How about this, maybe if you don't carry a scrench you shouldn't be using a saw.:monkey: 

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q4hIVaXlaw4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q4hIVaXlaw4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Freehand (Oct 16, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> It will always be groundhogs Day when it comes to the flippy threads you know the movie with bill Murrey.



LOL,ya........conundrum......


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 16, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> The issues with the flip caps is when they get a few weeks of wear on them they all seem to get sticky and overall harder to remove and seat.
> 
> They're over engineered cheap plastic POS that solve a problem that never existed. The flip caps are nothing more than a well engineered marketing ploy. I suppose when you're brainwashed logic gets thrown out the window. How about this, maybe if you don't carry a scrench you shouldn't be using a saw.:monkey:
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q4hIVaXlaw4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q4hIVaXlaw4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


That is funny and so true.


----------



## HittinSteel (Oct 16, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> They sure are over engineered!



I agree. Broke one a few weeks ago and was amazed by the amount of crap that was in there.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 18, 2010)

turnkey4099 said:


> Exactly! I have been cutting 10+ cord yearly for over 30 years. Never had to use a scrench to open one and never used one to tighten it. also never had one leak. IMO, using a scrench to tighten one is abuse of equipment. I have even had a used saw that someone had hacksawed a slot so he _could_ use a scrench on it.
> 
> Flippies? Advantage: faster open/shut IF you hit the slot right to start with. That is the only thing I see they have going for them. Solution to a nonexistant problem IMO.
> 
> Harry K


Correction, Harrry. Perhaps a poor solution to a nonexistant problem. They should have at least offered free replacements to origibnal owners for parts that suddenly doubled in cost.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 18, 2010)

Wood Doctor said:


> Correction, Harrry. Perhaps a poor solution to a nonexistant problem. They should have at least offered free replacements to origibnal owners for parts that suddenly doubled in cost.



Bingo good one double the cost henceforth flippy caps pure genius they know people will buy stihls cause they work very well ,and they can stick a crap cap on it and sell you new ones cause they break!


----------



## belgian (Oct 19, 2010)

derwoodii said:


> A simple easy job this week finds frustration. It went on seated well felt secure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's the ultimate fate of every flippy cap operator.

Stihl must have some stock in the oil business....so much for having a "green" image...


----------



## brages (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't think you can call it a solution to a *nonexistant* problem...

Stihl had to recall a number of 029's and 039's for leaking gas caps, so they were probably wanting to come up with a foolproof cap that couldn't loosen and leak. 

Whether the flippy caps are actually more leak-prone, however, is still a matter of debate... :monkey:


From the local craigslist:

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/2004019604.html

_This Stihl's top of the line back pack blower. I bought it at the beginning of this season, and it is a beast, I just can't stand the new caps that Stihl is putting on all their equipment so I'm going to buy a Redmax. The blower is in perfect shape, ready to go. I also have a couple extra Stihl oil mixes I can throw in.

Bought for $499 + $20 (oil packs) + tax this year, looking to get $450. _


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 19, 2010)

I used to shake my head at the posters in these threads... then I drenched my leg in fuel. At least I made it through three seasons of firewood cutting before it happened. I still don't have the hate many of you do I just double check that they're actually locked in place now. 

We do have a saw down at the station that gives me trouble. When I turn the cap it tries to lift back out of the tank and won't lock down. Is this a sign of impending doom for that cap?


----------



## edisto (Oct 19, 2010)

belgian said:


> That's the ultimate fate of every flippy cap operator.
> 
> Stihl must have some stock in the oil business....so much for having a "green" image...



It is green...if we're not going to give up our dependence on oil, and we can't find new deposits, we need to create them. We just need the lats and longs of all the flippy cap owners so we'll know where to drill.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 19, 2010)

wood4heat said:


> I used to shake my head at the posters in these threads... then I drenched my leg in fuel. At least I made it through three seasons of firewood cutting before it happened. I still don't have the hate many of you do I just double check that they're actually locked in place now.
> 
> We do have a saw down at the station that gives me trouble. When I turn the cap it tries to lift back out of the tank and won't lock down. Is this a sign of impending doom for that cap?



Wait till you really need that saw and a gas cap breaks and you have no backup then you will understand.


----------



## Somesawguy (Oct 19, 2010)

I've bee perusing this thread, but I haven't seen any pictures of the offending caps, and where they fail.

Does anyone have some closeup pics?


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 19, 2010)

Yup I do in another flippy cap thread got to got to work will find later 
They fail in a weak link between the two parts


----------



## spacemule (Oct 19, 2010)

brages said:


> I don't think you can call it a solution to a *nonexistant* problem...
> 
> Stihl had to recall a number of 029's and 039's for leaking gas caps, so they were probably wanting to come up with a foolproof cap that couldn't loosen and leak.



Interesting, considering that_ every other piece of small engined equipment_ I've owned/used has* not *had a single case of leaking caps.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 19, 2010)

spacemule said:


> Interesting, considering that_ every other piece of small engined equipment_ I've owned/used has* not *had a single case of leaking caps.



Yep.

Ramp threaded screw caps have been around for how long?

Same design as used to hold sky scrapers together and lids on jars?

GM, Ford, Chrysler, and Toyota have had everything recalled at least once.
But never a threaded Gas cap that I can remember.

I dunno about the lawsuit/corrective action theory either.
Sounds like a stretch.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## pgg (Oct 19, 2010)

Been using the flippy caps for years with never a problem - ever. I fill up about every half hour daily, probably loosened and tightened flippy caps more than all the flippy haters here put together times a hundred, still shake my head in bewilderment and amusement as to what the hell these people are doing to have problems with them...


----------



## brages (Oct 19, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> I dunno about the lawsuit/corrective action theory either. Sounds like a stretch.


*
Feb. 18, 1997:*

_WASHINGTON, D.C. - In cooperation with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC), Stihl Inc. of Virginia Beach, Va., is voluntarily recalling over 256,000 Stihl model 029 and 039 chain saws. The gas cap on some of these saws can loosen and leak fuel during use, which presents a fire hazard._


http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml97/97070.html


*1998:*
_New toolless filler caps for fuel and oil tanks are introduced for the first time on the model 029 and 039 chain saws. These caps can now be opened and closed without requiring tools._

http://www.stihlusa.com/corporate/history-products1990s.html


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 19, 2010)

pgg said:


> Been using the flippy caps for years with never a problem - ever. I fill up about every half hour daily, probably loosened and tightened flippy caps more than all the flippy haters here put together times a hundred, still shake my head in bewilderment and amusement as to what the hell these people are doing to have problems with them...



Can you do them with one hand easily?


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 19, 2010)

wood4heat said:


> I used to shake my head at the posters in these threads... then I drenched my leg in fuel. At least I made it through three seasons of firewood cutting before it happened. I still don't have the hate many of you do I just double check that they're actually locked in place now.
> 
> We do have a saw down at the station that gives me trouble. When I turn the cap it tries to lift back out of the tank and won't lock down. Is this a sign of impending doom for that cap?



Yep.

When it does that, grab the lower half of the cap and rotate the upper half counterclockwise and try it again.

Lotsa times they just don't index all the way, or stay in the "open" detent cuz it's worn.

Don't tolerate it, get it replaced.
Dadgum flippy cap dumping fuel on a firefighter while standing on a hot roof is not something for debate, and making the thing a work around, leads to human errors under time pressure.

It's all fun when it's just us goofballs with an oil soaked leg out in the woods.
Not so with vent saws.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 19, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Yep.
> Don't tolerate it, get it replaced.
> Dadgum flippy cap dumping fuel on a firefighter while standing on a hot roof is not something for debate, and making the thing a work around, leads to human errors under time pressure.
> 
> ...



:agree2: Yeah I'm thinking I'll note that on my next rig check. I've yet to see a saw being refueled on scene but just the same a replacement will be on the way by the end of the week.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 19, 2010)

wood4heat said:


> :agree2: Yeah I'm thinking I'll note that on my next rig check. I've yet to see a saw being refueled on scene but just the same a replacement will be on the way by the end of the week.



I dunno your guys SOP, but the dept's and companys I worked with, all had a variation on fuel and oil verification before the saw got started on scene for warm up, to avoid running outta fuel and wasting time.
Check sheets never get shotgunned in the bay.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## pgg (Oct 19, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> Can you do them with one hand easily?



One handed blindfolded. Freezing cold, numb fingers, sore hands, oily caps, slippery fingers.. try that every day in all conditions with the old slotted stihl caps and no scrench lol


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 19, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> I dunno your guys SOP, but the dept's and companys I worked with, all had a variation on fuel and oil verification before the saw got started on scene for warm up, to avoid running outta fuel and wasting time.
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



We do a rig check at the start of each shift and then in depth weekly checks. Also after any incident we go through everything to put it back in service. The only thing we check on scene is our air packs.

Whats your dept. SOP regarding starting the saw on the ground and carrying it to the roof running vs starting it on the roof?



dingeryote said:


> Check sheets never get shotgunned in the bay.
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



Are you saying people may just go down the list without physically checking?


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 19, 2010)

pgg said:


> One handed blindfolded. Freezing cold, numb fingers, sore hands, oily caps, slippery fingers.. try that every day in all conditions with the old slotted stihl caps and no scrench lol



Well I am the opposite cant open a flippy one hand easy but the old ones I can.There must be a difference in the batches they make because the trouble I have with some are really ridiculous. Upon further inspection I see that a few of mine will not lift off with one hand but most will .I think they are swollen from the fuel or made out of tolerance a bit.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 19, 2010)

wood4heat said:


> We do a rig check at the start of each shift and then in depth weekly checks. Also after any incident we go through everything to put it back in service. The only thing we check on scene is our air packs.
> 
> Whats your dept. SOP regarding starting the saw on the ground and carrying it to the roof running vs starting it on the roof?



No longer doing the Industrial FF thing, but the local support dept. had the brake on and running policy to avoid the issues with ladders and steep roofs bieng a greater hazzard.

Lemme guess, it's "Controversial"? LOL!!

Lotsa SOP Minutia in industrial, and at one point the word "SHALL" was written into things involving raising the saw with a rope, to avoid one handing a ladder with a running saw, because Ladder use required 3 points of contact as a general proceedure.

Stupid sure can be bottomless at times.
Sometimes it's better not to get the policy wonks thinking too deep, or they WILL go looking for bottom.

As for check sheets...I'm saying peer checking catches oversights.



Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 19, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> No longer doing the Industrial FF thing, but the local support dept. had the brake on and running policy to avoid the issues with ladders and steep roofs bieng a greater hazzard.
> 
> Lemme guess, it's "Controversial"? LOL!!
> 
> ...



I'll just say it's been discussed more than once.opcorn: Our policy is to carry or hoist it non-running. We have a mutual aid agreement with a neighboring dept. who carry it up brake on-running. Like you said they feel it's more dangerous to try and start it on a steep or wet/ slick roof. Also if there is a lot of smoke it can make it hard to start. I was on a fire not quite a year ago where the saw was started on the ground but could't be restarted once on the roof. Of course it started fine once they were back down. 

As for the three points of contact I put my hand through the flat part (bottom) of the hand guard and let the saw hang. That way I'm still able to use that hand to hold the ladder. 

Speaking of ladders are you "fly in" or "fly out"? Another area we differ.


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 19, 2010)

I would apologize for hijacking this thing but since it's just another flippy cap :deadhorse: thread #### on it.

:arg:


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd be happy to shut up and cut wood, but wait, I broke the damn cap! Opps, there I didn't get the damn thing on right and now I've got to refill it again. Wait, wait, I broke that one off trying to get it off, now I'm really hosed!
Was the old design really that bad we needed this over engineered crap?


----------



## pgg (Oct 19, 2010)

Nowadays I just have no patience or any sort of sympathy towards anyone moaning about their chainsaws playing up, seen so many come and go in the bush who are just walking disasters - cranking sparkplugs so tight they're damn near welded in, cranking the bar-nuts so tight you need gorilla muscles just to undo them, saw troubles are ALWAYS caused by operator ineptitude, broken AV mounts from wrenching and pulling like numbskulls, jammed and twisted chains and bars, stripped threads on screws and screw holes, holes in air-filters, busted starter assemblies, bent handles, split and busted plastic cases, broken switches, carbs prodded and tuned to run like dogs,


Cracks in fuel tanks, BROKEN FUEL LIDS, levering and shoving for hours with atrociously blunt chains, chains sharpened so crookedly it's a joke, clutches and springs and bars and bearings hammered and shot years ahead of time, ridiculously over-length bars on unsuitable saws, I've seen them on their 3rd or 4th saw on the day they pack-up and leave whilst I'm still running my original trouble free saws from the first day they appeared on the job... I just shake my head sadly, hear all the moaning and complaining with deaf ears, carry on as per normal, and just try to ignore it all...


----------



## Bermie (Oct 19, 2010)

My 200t flippy cap started to 'act up' recently, three years with very few problems, like two oil dumps in the whole time, then it started to become tricky to close properly.

I am of the camp where you line it up first, make sure its not already rotated, try not to overfill the oil tank, pay attention, keep it clean, not ham fisted...but STILL the things find a way to eventually cause problems.

Before it got too bad I bought a new one, switched it out and am keeping the iffy one for a spare...when damnme, if the new replacement isn't stiff right from the get go...sometimes, just sometimes people, its NOT the operator, its the engineering!

I have a neat combination oil/can gas can, my combi spanner fits nice and snug between the oil and gas sections, so I am never without a spanner when refilling...I yearn for screw caps...


----------



## pgg (Oct 19, 2010)

It's true the tiny oil flippy on a 200 you have to keep clean, when you turn a flippy cap the sealer part plunges down a couple of mm's as the handle turns, debris or high oil level sometimes stops the handle turning all the way, I prefer the flippy caps over the old stihl screw caps anyday, the old stihl lids are frumpy and uncomfortable, but the husky screw caps I like, the husky screw caps are heaps better than the stihl screw caps because you can get a grip on them and turn them effortlessly, stihl went flippy cap just because they were too pig-headed to make a screw lid husky style, it's the German way - spend a billion bucks on something new when you really only need to spend a hundred


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 19, 2010)

Calling a stihl screw cap "frumpy,(whatever that means) & uncomfortable" is like calling the standard screw cap that has been in service for a looong time. 

Kind of weird that we havent modified it in all that time, but stihl had to "make it better". . .


----------



## pgg (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah Frumpy old Madonna has been in service a long time too, but she's long past expiry date hehe


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 20, 2010)

Somesawguy said:


> I've bee perusing this thread, but I haven't seen any pictures of the offending caps, and where they fail.
> 
> Does anyone have some closeup pics?



Here ya go 
http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=2325746&postcount=186


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 22, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Yep.
> 
> When it does that, grab the lower half of the cap and rotate the upper half counterclockwise and try it again.
> 
> ...



That cap was replaced today.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 22, 2010)

wood4heat said:


> That cap was replaced today.



Good ta hear!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Storm56 (Oct 23, 2010)

I vote with my wallet. Last 4 saws have NOT been of Stihl brand primarily because of that STUPID friggin flippy cap. 

Believe it or not there IS life after Stihl.


----------



## Stihlcutter (Oct 23, 2010)

056 kid said:


> You dont need a wernch to open screw caps. you just gotta tighten them the right amount. . . i never had a problem, summer, winter. . .



I cant stand screw caps, i have them on my 011 and 021 and have stripped both saws oil caps multiple times over. I like the flippy caps on my 390. Each to their own i spose
-ac


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Oct 23, 2010)

Storm56 said:


> I vote with my wallet. Last 4 saws have NOT been of Stihl brand primarily because of that STUPID friggin flippy cap.
> 
> Believe it or not there IS life after Stihl.


well which one is it,price or flippy cap?

Why is it STUPID?

i have had an " issue" with one but they dont leak like the old ones.
husky/jred seem to have a better handle on screw caps than stihl.


----------



## Storm56 (Oct 24, 2010)

HARRY BARKER said:


> well which one is it,price or flippy cap?
> 
> Why is it STUPID?
> 
> ...



Flippy cap.

Stupid because Stihl in their infinite wisdom designed an over engineered piece of garbage for a problem that did not exist. In over 40 years of equipment ownership, I NEVER had an issue with a screw on cap on ANYTHING I have owned, and that includes lawnmowers, weed eaters, snowblowers, etc, in addition to chainsaws. 

I have 3 pieces of Stihl equipment with those damn caps and have had issues with EVERY one. The problems mirror those that others on this site have had and they are all well documented here for any that wish to do a bit of research and reading.

There are those here that claim they never have had a problem with a flippy cap. Based on my percentage of 100% on 3 of 3 that seems hard to believe. But then there are those that would never admit ANY problems because of their fierce brand loyalty. 

In all fairness, it is primarily the oil caps that give me the most problems. 

The last 4 chainsaws that I have purchased are other brands that THANKFULLY do not have flippy caps and amazingly I have had 0 issues with the caps.

If Stihl ever decides to offer power equipment with the old style caps, I will consider them. Until that happens Stihl is off my list.


----------



## banshee67 (Oct 24, 2010)

sefh3 said:


> Look they aren't that hard!! Great Post THALL!!!


[/QUOTE]

lol, i love the finger point and shake at the end , like hes saying shame on you to all the naysayers


----------



## MCW (Oct 24, 2010)

Mad Professor said:


> So what was the matter with a HEX HEAD CAP, 1950s technology, that worked with an opposable THUMB AND FINGER!!!
> 
> 
> :monkey::monkey::monkey:



Unfortunately a few numbskulls have evolved without opposable thumbs 



derwoodii said:


> A simple easy job this week finds frustration. It went on seated well felt secure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been there done that  It really makes your day. Not...

Sadly I've done it more often with screw caps after getting a phonecall or some other distraction. 

My current 200T isn't too bad. The fuel flippy cap works a treat. The oiler one seems to be harder to line up and lock down. I gave Wayne (gmax) a demo on Saturday on how easy it is to get the oiler flippy cap wrong. It "appears" OK but in actual fact hasn't locked down properly.
Personally I don't mind them (I'd still rather have an old school screw cap) but there are good ones and bad ones. I've used a number of the smaller Stihl lineup with them over the years. The odd caps seem to have too thick of a rubber seal or something and are tight to lock down...


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 25, 2010)

Man, I never seen so many cry-babies in one thread. 

Stihl, just make us a screw down cap with a flippy tab on it so we can grip it easier, problem solved.

I like the flippys, but if you use the saw enough you will more than likely have one go bad. I also use screw in caps and no one here is gonna tell me that they never have to use a scrench on them to get them loose. You should'nt have to all the time, but they will always get stuck, given the right circumstances. Thay are alot easier to use though IMO.


----------



## gmax (Oct 25, 2010)

Flippy caps just look like an invention that didn't need to be invented, Poulan screw caps are the only ones I've had trouble undoing.


----------



## Carl Anderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I know this thread is almost a year old now and most of you may already have this info but I'm gonna say it anyway. Stihl has recalled some if not all of the early flippy caps. I have a Husky 346xp saw but I like Stihl as well and have a Stihl KM110 power head with weed whacker and leaf blower (so far, more attachments will be coming). It has a flippy cap on the gas tank and it was fine at first but eventually became difficult to close, even impossible at times. I got the recall notice from Stihl stating that the ethanol was causing the caps to swell and making them difficult or impossible to close. I went to the dealer with the KM110 and he took my old flippy cap and gave me a new one that is supposed to be different in some way to fix the problem. We shall see but at least Stihl owned up to the problem and gave me a new cap for free.

I too wondered why some people were having trouble with flippy caps when mine seemed fine. Now that it happened to me due to a defective cap from Stihl I understand. Just one more piece of evidence proving that ethanol is from the devil.


----------



## 046 (Sep 8, 2011)

has Stihl owned up to the fact flippy cap problems apply to ALL Stihl products with flippy caps???? not just a few select models ...


----------



## Storm56 (Sep 9, 2011)

046 said:


> has Stihl owned up to the fact flippy cap problems apply to ALL Stihl products with flippy caps???? not just a few select models ...



No.


----------



## Brushwacker (Sep 10, 2011)

Not a flippy fan either. It seems dirt gets in the tank throat much easiar and I find the screw caps easiar unless some one over tightens them it screws them up. I don't know why some people think they need screwdrivers to tighten them. To much over tightening ruins the gasket, then they start tightening harder and end up breaking the seal in he middle when removing the cap with a screw driver. The threads are locked so tight the middle turns first and breaks that seal where the inner and outer parts of the cap mate. I get used saws like that often and coat the caps with seal all and fill the screwdriver slot up flush, put a new gasket on the cap and use them without tools with no problem. Stihls have been to reliable over other makes for me to give them up over the flippy caps though. So far I have a pole saw and an ms192 with flippies but use mostly older saws before flippies and an ms660 W/O.


----------



## crane (Sep 10, 2011)

Don't like the flippy caps....wait till you see Stihl's new push and turn caps. Sarted to see them on the new BR200, 350 blowers and on a new TS700. You have to push down and twist. Customer referred to them as kind of like opening the old aspirin bottles. I have no experience with them in the field yet, but I imagine that there will soon be an anti "twist lock" thread here. Have not seen them on any saws yet.


----------



## teatersroad (Sep 10, 2011)

Wayne in La said:


> Stihl reply:
> 
> We thank you for contacting us concerning your experience with your STIHL MS361 and MS260.
> 
> ...


 
How does their comping you with a swag hat fix the problem?


----------



## clinchscavalry (Sep 10, 2011)

I got a letter from Stihl a few months ago telling me the dealer would replace my flippy caps for free. The only thing I had with 'em was a combi tool powerhead and pole saw end for the oil. I haven't used the pole saw yet since it came back with the new caps. I'm lettin' it sit around while the ethanol works on it to see if it's fixed. 

Curiously, I have a Stihl edger with a screw on fuel cap. It works great.


Yes, I hate the flippin' flippys also. Give me the screw on "old tech" stuff any day. I bought Dolmars for the last two saws rather than even considering Stihl, partly because of the idiotic caps, and they have both been very nice saws:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 11, 2011)

lol, i love the finger point and shake at the end , like hes saying shame on you to all the naysayers[/QUOTE]


Yes most of the time the oil caps have issues, but so do some of the fuel caps.

<iframe width="560" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/q4hIVaXlaw4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## clinchscavalry (Sep 11, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> lol, i love the finger point and shake at the end , like hes saying shame on you to all the naysayers


 

Yes most of the time the oil caps have issues, but so do some of the fuel caps.

<iframe width="560" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/q4hIVaXlaw4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/QUOTE]


My pole saw cap was exactly like that except impossible to remove without using a screwdriver to pry on it. I heard a ratcheting sound when he was screwing it on. Mine never did that, a different design maybe ???


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 11, 2011)

Three days ago my reliable KM130R was stolen out of my truck while it was parked in my driveway. Yesterday I went to the dealership to check on a new one and discovered they now have screw caps. I kinda liked the flippy caps but oh well.


----------



## 046 (May 24, 2012)

man I hate flippy caps... been awhile since MS200T was used, so checked fuel before dropping a Chestnut tree limb. 

just about had to use pliers to remove... then it would reseat .. fought with that cap for several minutes before giving up. borrowed new flippy cap from HT 131 pole saw to get going. 

finally got the new flippy cap to seat... what a piece of #### design!

is Stihl replacing all flippy caps yet?


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 24, 2012)

I don't think a few crybabies on AS are going to talk Stihl into changing them.  I use saws with flippy caps in a work enviornment most everyday and have only had to replace one. 

They wear out, as any other cap will. I still think they're better than Stihls screw caps. The best caps Stihl made are the ones one the 051/075/076 saws. I don't know why they ever changed them from those.

The best caps I have used these days are the Husqvarna screw caps. They're easy to loosen/tighten, and if tightened right they won't get stuck.


----------



## H 2 H (May 24, 2012)

What was the quote I saw here on AS ?

First you have to be smarter than the FLIPPY CAP


----------



## HittinSteel (May 24, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> What was the quote I saw here on AS ?
> 
> First you have to be smarter than the FLIPPY CAP



Or you can outsmart the flippy cap and go Husqvarna


----------



## In The Weeds (May 24, 2012)

Now I have never used a flippy cap, all the stihl's I have used were pre-flippy cap so I can't personally attest to them being bad or good. I can say though, if this many people have issues with the device, its not a good choice. I don't think calling someone stupid for having issues with them is very productive either. The object is to please the most customers as possible, whatever their background may be right? I've heard more than one person state that they won't buy a stihl specifically because of the gas caps. So the company is eliminating potential customers over something as trivial as a gas cap? Who's the stupid one here??? 
It also seems like the flippy caps might be more appropriate to an occasional user than someone who has deadlines, etc. If you've got to fiddle with the thing its not going to be time efficient. I have been having problems (and this is going to sound stupid but) with the new gas cans. I actually had to ask a couple of the guys at the hardware store how to operate the thing and none of them could figure it out either. I bought it anyway since its the only type they had but I swear I have problems with it every fuel up and I ALWAYS get gas on everything. What I have found out is its just a cheezy design.
One last thought: How much did the engineers get paid to come up with that flippy cap design? How much money went into everything that had to be done to be able to produce millions of them? Guess who paid for all that: You, the loyal buyer of a stihl product .


----------



## Roll Tide (May 24, 2012)

yall crack me up. i havent been on here long but ive seen the "flippy caps" talk on about 50 threads. my 441 is four years old and was a loggers saw before it was mine and it still has the original caps on it. no leaks very easy to turn. but hey we all have something we dont like right?


----------



## JOE.G (May 24, 2012)

My New HT 131 Pole Saw has a Flip Cap on the oil tank and a Screw in cap on the fuel tank, My new BR 600 Blower has a Screw in .cap. My FS 110 R Wacker has the flip cap, I hated them at first but have since learned how to use them and I don't mind them . My Wacker had the cap replaced on warranty a month ago and it was replaced with a Flipper cap, I didn't have a prob witht eh Stock one but I guess they changed something.


----------



## In The Weeds (May 24, 2012)

rolltide said:


> yall crack me up. i havent been on here long but ive seen the "flippy caps" talk on about 50 threads. my 441 is four years old and was a loggers saw before it was mine and it still has the original caps on it. no leaks very easy to turn. but hey we all have something we dont like right?



You bought a former logger's saw? My hat's off to you, mate.


----------



## fearofpavement (May 24, 2012)

In The Weeds said:


> You bought a former logger's saw? My hat's off to you, mate.



And I was wondering how he could tell it had the original caps? Matching serial numbers?


----------



## JOE.G (May 24, 2012)

My stock cap and The replacement cap had different numbers.


----------



## kr5258 (May 24, 2012)

Haven't had a problem with the flippy caps until now. Bought a BR600 blower last fall. Brought it out this week and had a hard time wiggling the cap off. NOW I CANNOT GET IT BACK ON! Even tried the flippys off of a couple of saws with no luck! WTF!! Dealer is getting a call tomorrow.:msp_mad:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 24, 2012)

In The Weeds said:


> Now I have never used a flippy cap, all the stihl's I have used were pre-flippy cap so I can't personally attest to them being bad or good.  I can say though, if this many people have issues with the device, its not a good choice. I don't think calling someone stupid for having issues with them is very productive either. The object is to please the most customers as possible, whatever their background may be right? I've heard more than one person state that they won't buy a stihl specifically because of the gas caps. So the company is eliminating potential customers over something as trivial as a gas cap? Who's the stupid one here???
> It also seems like the flippy caps might be more appropriate to an occasional user than someone who has deadlines, etc. If you've got to fiddle with the thing its not going to be time efficient. I have been having problems (and this is going to sound stupid but) with the new gas cans. I actually had to ask a couple of the guys at the hardware store how to operate the thing and none of them could figure it out either. I bought it anyway since its the only type they had but I swear I have problems with it every fuel up and I ALWAYS get gas on everything. What I have found out is its just a cheezy design.
> One last thought: How much did the engineers get paid to come up with that flippy cap design? How much money went into everything that had to be done to be able to produce millions of them? Guess who paid for all that: You, the loyal buyer of a stihl product .



Thats just the thing though. I have never heard anyone complain about them anywhere until I came to AS. I don't think the majority of saw users in the world hate them, just the majority of people here do. And from the threads I've seen before, there's as many people that like them as there is that hate them.

At least they try different things to try to make it easier on the end user. What about the captive bar nuts? Husky guys here were cussing them too until the HUSKY 562 came out with them. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## forestryworks (May 24, 2012)

It's definitely an armchair logger weekend warrior AS thing.


----------



## roger m (May 24, 2012)

my dads stihl fs100 trimmer had a flippy,he called me two weekends ago cursing the thing saying it had a recall he had received in the mail and it took him a long time to get the cap back on,i laughed and Monday called my dealer and purchased a non flippy tank assembly for 30 bucks and that problem was permanently solved now it is a wonderful trimmer!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## sodbreaker (May 24, 2012)

I still haven't figured out what the fuss is about. I cut firewood for people on contracts about 4 days a week 3 months a year. Which is a fair amnount of cutting. I've had a 250,290 and a 391 with the flippy caps and only broke 1 in the past year. It saves alot of time. The arguement about not buying a Stihl because of the caps is much the same as not buying a car with rubber tires because you might get a flat. Carry a spare if your worried about it breaking. And you guys must doing something I'm not because I've ever had a problem getting them to seat. Although I suppose if a person repeatly forced the caps when they were not properly lined up, it would cause them to fail prematurely and give the people who think everything new is bad something to complain about

Sodbreaker


----------



## Brushwacker (May 25, 2012)

I have been having problems (and this is going to sound stupid but) with the new gas cans. I actually had to ask a couple of the guys at the hardware store how to operate the thing and none of them could figure it out either. I bought it anyway since its the only type they had but I swear I have problems with it every fuel up and I ALWAYS get gas on everything. What I have found out is its just a cheezy design.
.[/QUOTE said:


> If its the design I think it is you have to push the spout down towards the jug to pour and when you let it up it closes. Make sure you drain the spout after it closes or when pressure builds inside and you push it in to open next time it blast out all the gas that was left in the spout. First time I used 1 it blast a mess of fuel on the P/U windshield, could of just as easily been someones face had they been by me.


----------



## Sabertooth (May 25, 2012)

Wondering when Sthils going to realize how poor their caps are.


----------



## Arrowhead (May 25, 2012)

As if there are not enough flippy cap threads.... one from 2010 gets dug up.


----------



## dingeryote (May 25, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> As if there are not enough flippy cap threads.... one from 2010 gets dug up.




The economy is so bad folks are recycling everything these days.
(Rimshot please..)

Stay safe!
Dingeroyte


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 25, 2012)

In The Weeds said:


> Now I have never used a flippy cap, all the stihl's I have used were pre-flippy cap so I can't personally attest to them being bad or good. I can say though, if this many people have issues with the device, its not a good choice.
> 
> Or it is just the old reactionary stuborness. Dad did not like them moving the dimmeer switch to the column...amongst a lot of other "new fangled folderol"
> I don't think calling someone stupid for having issues with them is very productive either. The object is to please the most customers as possible, whatever their background may be right? I've heard more than one person state that they won't buy a stihl specifically because of the gas caps. So the company is eliminating potential customers over something as trivial as a gas cap? Or reallyi don't want a customer who would do it over a trvial thing?
> ...



Most of it is as I said, "I don't like new fangled stuff"

Harry K


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 25, 2012)

Sabertooth said:


> Wondering when Sthils going to realize how poor their caps are.



You can put money on this. If the professional loggers were complaining as much as we do, the caps wouild have disappeared long ago. 

It is a tempest in a tea pot.

Harry K


----------



## pgg (May 25, 2012)

the biggest mystery about all this tripe is how all these people with 

an IQ so bloody low they can't operate flippy caps can actually switch

on a computer and type words on a keyboard


----------



## kr5258 (May 25, 2012)

pgg said:


> the biggest mystery about all this tripe is how all these people with
> 
> an IQ so bloody low they can't operate flippy caps can actually switch
> 
> on a computer and type words on a keyboard



It's not a problem with intelligence, it's a problem with the plastic formulation being attacked by the fuel additives which they have addressed. BUT they didn't recall saw caps; only blowers, trimmers, and such. I wouldn't think the plastic formulation is any different.

Here's the quote from STIHL:

"Specifically, the levels of ethanol, aromatics or other additives in some gasoline sold in the United States may distort parts of the fuel cap, which could make caps more difficult to install and/or remove."


----------



## In The Weeds (May 25, 2012)

turnkey4099 said:


> You can put money on this. If the professional loggers were complaining as much as we do, the caps wouild have disappeared long ago.
> 
> It is a tempest in a tea pot.
> 
> Harry K



Most likely loggers have to suck it up because they can't afford NOT to buy a new saw if they need one and if they use Stihl, switching usually isn't an option without tons of hassle. Just because loggers haven't boycotted the saws doesn't mean they like flippy caps.
Of all the people who commented on not being overly bothered by the flippy caps, I have heard very few say they _*prefer*_ flippy caps. This is really the question, not whether or not someone would "put up" with them but whether or not they would rather have the old style over the flippy ones. :msp_confused:
I hope folks don't think its being _disloyal_ to Stihl to complain about a small feature on their saws because that would be pretty ridiculous.


----------



## sodbreaker (May 25, 2012)

I for one prefer not have to use a cheater bar on a scrench because the previous guy wanted to see how tight he could get the screw on cap. I was thinking today as I filled up my saw (w/flippy caps) if these were the same people who are on here complaning about the flippy caps.... Yesterday I had to replace the screw caps on my 365Husky because the previuos owner kept screwing them tighter rather then replace the O-rings, which more then likey failed from over tightening repeatedly. Go figure.......

Sod Breaker


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 22, 2012)

Brushwacker said:


> If its the design I think it is you have to push the spout down towards the jug to pour and when you let it up it closes. Make sure you drain the spout after it closes or when pressure builds inside and you push it in to open next time it blast out all the gas that was left in the spout. First time I used 1 it blast a mess of fuel on the P/U windshield, could of just as easily been someones face had they been by me.



Repped.


----------

